# Suji vs Gyuto and thickness behind the edge



## Barmoley (Feb 2, 2017)

I have a general question. It seems that everyone always talks about gyutos being thin or thick behind the edge. Is it not as important for sujis since they are mostly meant to cut proteins and are not as tall?

Thank you.


----------



## Matus (Feb 2, 2017)

I think you are correct. On top of that - suji knives are usually 240 or longer and to have some stiffness (at the low height) they need some more material at the spine, which automatically will make the grind less thin than a gyuto would have.


----------

